# Betta blues



## thumbs (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to the petshop over the weekend to get some air hose and ended up with another Betta. I brought him home and put him into a cycled 10 gal. tank with a sponge filter. He spent the last 2 days hiding to the point that I thought he had died several times. I saw him eat once in the 2 gal. I had him in while waiting for the heater in the 10 gal. to warm the water for him. Never saw him eat in the 10 gal. Actually, as I said, I barely saw him at all. This evening I moved him back to the 2 gal.(heater, but no filter) and he's swimming around, even ate. I would think he'd be happier ( I know, I know, he's a fish) in the bigger tank but I'd be wrong. Could it have been the sponge filter? To much water movement? I have another Betta, Phil, who lives in a 5 gal. with a small filter. Not a sponge. He's quite a character. This new one is timid. Guess they are all different. Anyway, any ideas? Thanks
Anne


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What was his decor?Did he have any place to hide?Plants?Bettas come from areas where they have lots of vegitation and leaf litter to hide in and under.He could have been scared out in the open,and even though the two gallon is smaller,he felt safer.Give him tons of plants and a cave decor and he should be happy.


----------



## thumbs (Apr 27, 2011)

He had some plants, a piece of driftwood, and a good size cave . I think you're right though about feeling safer in the 2 gal. It has plants and a driftwood cave, much more crowded then the 10. I'll try the 10 again after I get more plants. Do you think the sponge filter had anything to do with it? Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah,the sponge filter should have been ok.How strong was the flow?If you are worried,get a air flow valve and turn it down some.


----------

